# Injured Rabbit- Skin torn away on small section of body



## CCWelch (Aug 12, 2011)

Well when it rains , it pours around here......First mucoid enteritis which we pulled the bunny through, then I lose 1 to G.I. Stasis, 2 to heat and 1 to unknown causes. Now over the last couple nights there have been some strange occurrences.

I went out to the bunnies day before yesterday morning to find my French lop baby cage (it contains 3 11 weeks olds) open and the bunnies had hair pulled out but no bite or claw marks. I closed the cage and am now bungie cording it shut.

This morning I go out and one of my young stock has a section of skin torn open on her side near her shoulder, it is the size of a quarter and has a flap, it is not oozing and she is keeping it clean. She hops plays and eats normally and other than licking the wound she seems fine.

I don't want to put triple antibiotic on it if she is keeping it clean because that stuff draws flies and right now the flies aren't even noticing her. She is on liquid terramycin and I think that will help her heal.

Anyone have any other ideas or any ideas what animal could have caused this? I am leaning toward coon, the cage wire is 1x2 floor wire is 1/2x1. I know it was nothing sharp in the cage, I checked and rechecked the cage this morning.


----------



## hillrise (Aug 12, 2011)

Coons would usually take the whole rabbit...although you might just have a strange coon that gives up easily...

You're sure the kits aren't fighting? Their hormones might be kicking in and they could be getting territorial/dominating.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Aug 12, 2011)

If you can, I'd put out bait and traps to nip it in the bud if it is an outside predator or else it will just get worse.


----------



## CCWelch (Aug 12, 2011)

I am sure the girls aren't fighting, that was my first thought but no one else has any marks. I have a live trap out baited with cat food and last night no one was bothered, but then again our dog was out all night too.
I think the coon grabbed her through the cage wire, it has 1x2 wire and she escaped to the back of the cage which is solid wood.

Our dog is a Chow Chow, if it is a coon and he is out and sees it, it will be history before it gets into a trap. A few weeks ago he got one that was about 16 pounds, it had been upsetting the chickens.


----------



## naturestee (Aug 13, 2011)

Is the flap holding in place where it should be? She might need stitches. Antibiotic ointment would be a really good idea. If you're worried about flies, could you bring the bun inside while she heals? 

I'd definitely be putting out some live traps. Do you have any trouble with stray cats or dogs? Try baiting with dog food (wet, if you have it) and peanut butter.


----------



## CCWelch (Aug 13, 2011)

No strays the Chow would eat them. He leaves the rabbits and chickens alone amazingly. 
The flap is not holding, it has dried up so I will have to remove it at some point. Right now the wound looks very clean, she is doing a wonderful job.
I called my vet and she agrees with the no neosporin or any ointment right now, it would just trap bacteria against the skin. They are antibiotics not antimicrobials. Keep her going on the terramycin for another 2 weeks while she heals and if it starts showing any sign of infection clean it out good with sterile saline and give her 5 days of high dose Pen-G.


----------



## Pipp (Aug 13, 2011)

I'd still dab it with Betadine. 


sas :bunnydance:


----------



## plasticbunny (Aug 13, 2011)

Nothing beats a Chow for a guard dog!


----------



## CCWelch (Aug 13, 2011)

Sas, the wound area is completely dry, the vet would prefer that I let it stay that way so it will heal. There is no oozing or wetness other than her occasionally licking it as she cleans herself.


----------



## CCWelch (Aug 14, 2011)

Update, the flies still are not bothering her and the wound is already half filled in by new tissue! I am amazed at how fast rabbits heal when they get hurt.(Those that aren't hurt so bad they cannot heal.)


----------



## CCWelch (Sep 19, 2011)

Update: Not only is she fully healed but you cannot tell where it even was. The vet and I both expected that her fur would be a dark spot in that area (She is a Siamese Satin)but it did not happen that way!! She is still showable!!!


----------

